# Over the counter fungal cream?



## naturestee (May 20, 2013)

Guinness has ringworm again and the vet didn't have the oral antifungal in stock. Topical ointments are the other option and she though over-the-counter ones should be as safe as buying one specifically meant for vet use. I'm having trouble finding info on the safety of them for rabbits, though.

The ringworm is in a small patch on her cheek so she wouldn't be able to directly lick it off, only rub it off with her paw and then lick it off her paw.

Anyone have any experience or links to info? All I've found is that miconazole ear drops are ok and that the cream may not be good only because it isn't specifically made for ingestion.


----------



## missyscove (May 20, 2013)

My rabbit-specific textbook recommends against topical treatment since there might be lesions you'll miss and also says that ringworm is typically self-limiting in rabbits and treatment is basically to prevent zoonotic spread to humans. 


This site recommends against human topical preparations as well. http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/furloss.html#ringworm
"Ringworm fungus
Fur loss due to this microorganism is usually patchy, characterized by relatively round bald patches with distinct edges. The skin may be only slightly irritated, sometimes with tiny, raised red spots. Ringworm can be treated with topical application of miconazole- or ketoconazole-containing creams from your veterinarian (Do not use over-the-counter preparations for humans! These have not been formulated for use on an animal that grooms itself.). Fungal infections also can be treated with Program (lufenuron), which inhibits the formation of chitin (an important structural component of the fungus' cell walls). Always consult your veterinarian for the most appropriate medication for your rabbit's condition."


----------



## naturestee (May 21, 2013)

Thanks! That site was the only one I was able to find either. I only question it because it only says that the creams haven't been specifically formulated for self-grooming animals, not that problems are actually known. 

Since I have a toddler and a house full of animals she does need to be treated. Guinness is a very snuggly bunny and is not happy about her quarantine.:nosir:


----------



## JBun (May 21, 2013)

What about asking your vet about using a diluted betadine or chlorhexidine solution. Both are antifungals.


----------



## missyscove (May 22, 2013)

We used to treat our cattle with diluted bleach, but I'm not sure how well that would work on a bunny. Did your vet not have the topicals in stock? Did they know when they'd get the oral meds?
I don't have too much experience with topicals for rabbits, although I was once sent home with some animax for a small wound. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...D=858839184&catargetid=1570180227&cagpspn=pla

I also know some vets who swear by vetricyn for just about anything! http://vetericyn.com/


----------



## volz83 (May 23, 2013)

I've heard schreiners herbal solution can help, find it in the horse section in feed stores, I know vets use it and it's handy to have around the barn, great for all animals and humans. Might be worth a try it's also an anti-fungal solution.


----------



## Watermelons (May 23, 2013)

NIZORAL shampoo comes to mind for me. Says it treats ringworm and ive used it on my own whim and under vet direction on all sorts of animals including the ultra sensitive snake who got daily half hour soakings in it. Super easy to get at most grocery/drug stores and fairly safe.

Could use it in combination with an ointment? Just because as Christina said... Spots are often missed with topical applications like ointments and creams.


----------

